
Curated list of mind expanding books - hooglie
https://github.com/hackerkid/Mind-Expanding-Books
======
argimenes
This is just a list. There is no curation. No commentary, no analysis, no
setting in context.

~~~
pc2g4d
It fits the definition of curation: "The act of curating, of organizing and
maintaining a collection of artworks or artifacts."

